

Pinterest CEO Ben Silbermann’s Lesson for Start-Ups: Go Your Own Way - jurre
http://allthingsd.com/20120313/pinterest-ceo-ben-silbermanns-lesson-for-start-ups-go-your-own-way/

======
MRonney
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3699845>

